# anavar question



## Diesel250 (Mar 24, 2014)

I used this recipe but it crashes....it will only hold at 10mg/ml

Anavar*1:
Highest concentration made - 20mg/ml
Per 1 gram of Oxandrolone powder you will need:
9.8 ml's of PEG 300
39.2 ml's of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

It's there a better recipe than this that will hold 20mg/ml out higher?

* *


----------

